# Bad reaction to calendula cream - what to use?



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

DS is in Fuzzi Bunz and barely ever gets rashes. The only time he does is if he poops and I don't notice right away. Since starting solids it's easy to tell (stink), but he's also figuring out how to move the more solid poop out of his body, and going several times a day. Today topped it all - he pooped SIX times! Unfortunately the area around the anus is getting VERY red.

I've been using Burt's Bees diaper cream, which has always cleared up the redness very quickly. I decided to try some of the Weleda Calendula cream that I bought on recommendations from this board, to try something potentially gentler for a change. As I was putting it on, he started taking in sharp intakes of breath, and waving his hands really quickly - it was burning him! I couldn't believe it, but he never acts like that. I immediately wiped it off with water, popped the diaper on and picked him up as he started crying.

I've thrown out that tube of cream







Has anyone else seen their baby react this way - I thought it was a gentle product?

I need to buy more diaper cream, I'll stick to the zinc oxide ones as they work. I like Burt's Bees, but was wondering if anyone had other recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

If the Burt Bee's works for you use that one.

Calendula is one that is very common for allergies. It is made with Marigold flowers. Now you know he is allergic to it and can avoid it in the future. It is a great remedy, if you're not allergic to it.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Very interesting - thanks for the information









I've used it on him before when his skin wasn't so red though, and had no reaction, hmm...


----------



## 3lilpunkins (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.pinstripesandpolkadots.co...rashcreams.htm

Heres a list of all safe on CD creams, HTH


----------



## DizzyMissLizzy (Jul 1, 2008)

When my husband uses calendula on something VERY minor, he's fine.
However, If he uses it on something a little more or something more 'open' then he is very allergic to it. His hands swell up and itch.

He might have had the reaction because he was so raw.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Weleda for my son's rashes, I sometimes recommend it - sorry if it was me!

I know how allergies go though, my ds has million food allergies.

I just got some Earth Mama Angel Baby baby bottom balm and like it so far. Seems ok for dipes. He hasn't had a really bad rash yet to try it out on to see how well it works then. I guess that's a good thing, right?

Whenever my ds gets bad rashes, it's usually because he ate a problem food. Ugh.

Hope your LO's rash clears up soon!


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Do allergic reactions usually happen instantaneously like that?

I bought the cream back when I was pregnant, so you weren't even on here yet footprintsbaby, no worries







It was recommended by several mamas.

I used the Burt's Bees today, and the redness is almost all gone. I also put him in some prefolds and fleece covers this evening, to help it along. Hopefully he'll calm down on the pooping front for a bit!

Thanks for the replies







:


----------



## mylittlefiredancer (Oct 23, 2005)

I love the Burt's Bees! I've used a bunch of different diaper rash creams and the Burt's Bees is by far the best!! Always clears the rash up nicely and makes a nice barrier between the baby and the wetness of the diaper!

Nichole


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mylittlefiredancer* 
I love the Burt's Bees! I've used a bunch of different diaper rash creams and the Burt's Bees is by far the best!! Always clears the rash up nicely and makes a nice barrier between the baby and the wetness of the diaper!

Nichole

Awesome, thanks! I've never tried anything else, so I was wondering


----------

